# DataLynx DMX A/B Switcher help



## lunalightingatl (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got a DataLynx DDL-1 that I want to use as an A/B switcher between my master console (Expression 3) and my full tracking backup console (Also an Exp. 3). Does anyone have a manual for this product or experience setting one up? I called TMB and didn't get any help.
Thanks
Update: TMB called back and is supposedly sending me a manual. I would still love to hear from anyone whose familiar with this product. 
Thanks 
SB


----------



## Footer (Mar 10, 2011)

Give Ship a PM, he has worked with them: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...er-handheld-controller-remote-focus-unit.html


----------



## lunalightingatl (Mar 14, 2011)

Still no luck with the manual. I set it up and it's working but it would be nice to have the manual to decipher some of the other features.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 14, 2011)

Perhaps the manufacturer, Upstaging (815) 899-9888, can provide a User Manual.


----------



## lunalightingatl (Mar 14, 2011)

I just got the manual from Upstaging. Thanks for the help.
SB


----------



## lunalightingatl (Mar 14, 2011)

lunalightingatl said:


> I just got the manual from Upstaging. Thanks for the help.
> SB


 
Here's the manual should anyone else need it. 
Thanks again derek
SBView attachment DDL Manual 2.4c.pdf


----------

